# Rockland Bicycle Works



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Spotted at Nyack Historical Society yesterday. 

Apparently there were bike zipping thru Piermont & Nyack long before 9W became a thing.

Text explained carriage and coach services complained about riders cycling "three abreast in abhorrent clothing." Further, several cyclists received citations for "Equine Agitation."


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

There used to be a bike shop on 9W in Haverstraw, adjacent to the Samsondale shopping center (I think it closed in the early 1990's). It was run (and owned, I assume) by an old guy who told me he used to race around Rockland during the 1940's and 50's. He used to try to convince me to use a single gear because "that's all you really need". I was a very casual rider back then, I had no idea what he was talking about. I wish I'd taken more time to talk to him.


----------

